# American Honda to Feature XM Satellite Radio on Key Models



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

American Honda to Feature XM Satellite Radio on Key Models 

TORRANCE, Calif., Jan. 15 /PRNewswire/ — Known for its leading-edge technology, American Honda Motor Co., Inc. will further enhance its products by offering XM Satellite Radio on several of its key Acura and Honda models. 
Scheduled to be released in the spring of 2003, the 2004 Acura RL will be delivered with XM Satellite Radio hardware as standard equipment. This will be followed by the all-new 2004 TL sedan in the Fall. For Honda products, a dealer-installed option will be available in the spring on the 2003 Accord and Pilot. The Honda Division of American Honda expects to have XM Satellite Radio factory-installed beginning with the 2004 Accord. 
"We are excited to offer XM Satellite Radio to our Honda and Acura customers," said Tom Elliott, executive vice-president, American Honda. "In-vehicle entertainment is an important component of driver satisfaction, and we believe XM Radio’s 101 digital channels will deliver the variety of entertainment our customers are looking for." 
American Honda will expand the availability of XM-ready radios to 
additional Honda and Acura models during the 2005 model year and into the future. 

SOURCE American Honda Motor Co., Inc.


----------

